# Finally finished my humidor!!



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well it took about a year, but I finally finished my humidor. Should hold between 300-350 cigars. Made of solid cherry and walnut, with 5/16" Solid Spanish Cedar lining and drawers. Now comes the fun part of filling it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow! Nice lookin' piece. Very unique.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

That's a beauty man. Great job!


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Kudos to you!!! That is a beautiful sight!! Enjoy fillin it up!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Well done, its beautiful. You'll be enjoying it for many many years.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

That is very cool! Good luck with it!


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

That looks amazing, nice job! :clap2:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Great job!!! thats something to be proud of....well done


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW!!! 
What an awesome besutiful humidor!
It reminds me of an antique fishing tackle box, very very cool looking! That would be on a side table in my living room as a piece of functional art!

Good Job!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome job man, now enjoy all that work you put into it.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome job


----------



## JohnnySmokestar (Oct 11, 2009)

You made that yourself? If so man much props and talent. I think this is ring gauge bump worthy. 
-Smokestar


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

man that thing is beautiful!!!! i wish i had some woodworking skills. i can weld anything under the sun but i tend to mess up big time with wood. sooooo ahhhhhh........ when you makin mine?


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

wow that is nice. Must smell very nice also


----------



## AxemansHell (Feb 20, 2010)

That's beautiful. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome. Nice Job


----------



## WorkingClassWanderer (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome job!! Have fun filling it. Seeing this makes me contemplate staring a humidor project myself.


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks great! Wish I had the skill to do that.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I wish I had 1/2 your talent. This box really looks impressive--very nice look---now fill er up!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dam that's a beauty! Enjoy! Hope you fill it up quick so you can show us the next project!


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome job. Any words of wisdom for someone who'd like to follow in your footsteps?


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW very nice! is woodworking just a hobby for you, because your mighty good at it!


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice job!! How are you getting the front drawer to seal?


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Definitely a thing of beauty, enjoy it in good health. That humi deserves only the best cigars inside it, choose wisely :ss


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Looks like you put a lot of thought into the design. Great job. Maybe this will finally inspire me to get off my duff and start working on my own humi project.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Snagged said:


> Awesome job. Any words of wisdom for someone who'd like to follow in your footsteps?


Best advice..learn how to cover your mistakes. I'm not even kidding either.. I almost threw it in the fire a few times early on because I messed something up. A good table saw makes life easier too. Learn all you can and don't be afraid to try. I've got a long way to go, but its a fun journey.

Thanks for the kind words everyone, I'm pretty happy with it. Seems to hold humidity great too.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Tom, simply stunning! Great design, great craftsmanship.
Vinnie


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ligero Mike said:


> Very nice job!! How are you getting the front drawer to seal?


The inner lining extends passed the door opening and is cut at a 45 deg angle. Then there's a piece of spanish cedar on the door that's beveled at the corresponding 45degree angle so when they come together they overlap but still let's the door close flush. That might have been the trickiest and most time consuming part to get it to fit right and a lot of sanding too. I'll get a close up picture tonight. I did the flashlight test and was surprised it actually worked so good, gave myself an "atta boy". Then just as a safety measure I trimmed the door with walnut that overlaps the whole door opening.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't doubt you when you say it took a year. But honestly, it looks like it was worth the time spent.

I can only assume you'll go with the passive humidification route here, right? Sorry if this is an obvious question to some.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow. You have something to be proud of. It almost looks aged or old fashioned already. 
And nice, very interesting design, on how the front door unlevers from the top, instead of side. 
Good luck and congrats, and get is stabilized and filled and post some more photos. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Truly amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

what humidor? i don't see a humidor.. you mean cigar fotress?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i really want a humi thats just a bunch of drawers


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Sure looks great. It makes me wish I had paid more attention in my woodshop class, oh so many years ago.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice work man. Sick humidor.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

That thing is effen sweet!!!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> Sure looks great. It makes me wish I had paid more attention in my woodshop class, oh so many years ago.


 I spent a year in high school with the mandatory woodshop class. 
The year was spent building the crappiest ever cutting board for my mother. Heck, it wasnt even the various woods or smooth. 
I never gave it to her, and just junked it. Thank goodness for craftsmen and what they can do with their hands. I am in awe of them. 
I am skilled in some various arts, that do me no good in the civilian world. I am arcane.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

WHAT NO MITTENS on the whole thing ? come on now sir..... on the real though that sure is a sweet looking humi... enjoy the many years to come with it.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

That looks amazing. Enjoy filling it up.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Beautiful job! That's a sharp piece. After a year, I can only imagine how satisfying that must be. Well done!


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Really nice job!! Looks awesome. Solid and when you put yourself into it thats when it is sweet.



thebayratt said:


> WOW!!!
> What an awesome besutiful humidor!
> It reminds me of an antique fishing tackle box, very very cool looking! That would be on a side table in my living room as a piece of *functional art*!
> 
> Good Job!


Need more of functional art - that would be so useful if we could actually incorporate that into life on a more regular basis.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

That thing is just spectacular. Makes me want to go build one myself... luckily I am VERY well aware of the fact that I couldnt come close  LOL 

Fantastic piece!


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks really nice, great job, all the time and effort building it has really paid off.A big plus is that you have a humidor that's really one of a kind. Bet you will nod in appreciation every time you open it to add a cigar, or to extract one. Enjoy.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your success. Very nice job. Very good attention to detail and a beautiful design.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> I spent a year in high school with the mandatory woodshop class.
> The year was spent building the crappiest ever cutting board for my mother. Heck, it wasnt even the various woods or smooth.
> I never gave it to her, and just junked it. Thank goodness for craftsmen and what they can do with their hands. I am in awe of them.
> I am skilled in some various arts, that do me no good in the civilian world. I am arcane.
> ...


 You got lucky. My shop teacher beat me into a wall. I had to kick him in the blue berry's and run for my life. They could get away with crap like that back in the 70's. I'm surprised I don't have a wood phobia. LMAO

You my friend, must have been the top of the class. Again, nice job.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> I don't doubt you when you say it took a year. But honestly, it looks like it was worth the time spent.
> 
> I can only assume you'll go with the passive humidification route here, right? Sorry if this is an obvious question to some.


Its funny, when I first drew it up I had a center partition that was going to be a compartment for a cigar oasis, but then decided that it wasn't necessary and would take up too much space.



Sigarz said:


> WOW very nice! is woodworking just a hobby for you, because your mighty good at it!


yup just a hobby for the last 20 years or so. I did it smart and bought some really good tools in the beginning. My table saw still looks almost new and its 20 years old. It was the first thing I moved out of my first house after my divorce to first wife.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the really nice comments. It's made my whole day/night. 

To celebrate, I went the the La Flor Dominicana Event at The Cigar Factory Warehouse tonight after work. I treated myself to a box of Air Benders. Very excited to get it stocked up. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Honestly that is one of the nicest humidors I have ever seen, fantastic job! Very unique also. Enjoy it and enjoy those air benders!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

So when do you start on a bigger one?:dude:


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

WOW! that thing is gorgeous. Nice to see you finally got it finished.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

ha... Better let the wife get used to this one first. I had to bring down an end table from the attic to put it on. It wouldnt' fit where I was originally planning to put it. I'm thinking cabinet next time.


----------

